# Ideas for truck bed pvc bow rack/sled



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok my gear and bows are getting numerous, need a better way than a bulky case to transport my bows to the range. 

Saw this as potential idea but need to carry 4 bows. And needs to be mounted in a way that I can pull my truck bed cover it.


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is what I came up with. Need to finish the legs so it's stable.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Necessity is indeed the Mother of Invention.

Would some shock-cord or small bungees work to help keep the bows from "bouncing" off their rests, should the going get "rough" out in the field? Or, do you not really worry about that? I only have mine and The Wife's bows, and cases for each of those, so my concerns are a bit different than yours (at this time).


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Great Idea.


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah figure something out do they won't swing in transport. 

Will add some padding to hanger part. While looking at it I figured that if I extend the overall length by a few inches and add cross support legs to the top on both sides I can stand it in end and will double as bow stand.

I had to order 4 way tee that should be here Sunday (gotta love Amazon). I'll post more pics then.


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

From carrier/sled to bow stand.


----------



## unclejdof3 (Mar 11, 2015)

nice work. great idea.


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

what is the need to have a rack in your truck bed?


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Not much room in the back seat of my truck with 2 car seats there. Never felt good about just tossing in the back seats on the drive to the range.


----------



## busfan01 (Jan 2, 2010)

ss315 said:


> Here is what I came up with. Need to finish the legs so it's stable.


Do you happen to have a material list for this build? It's ingenious! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

No sorry. The only non Home Depot part is the 4 way tee. Google it or search it amazon. Good luck with your build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busfan01 (Jan 2, 2010)

ss315 said:


> No sorry. The only non Home Depot part is the 4 way tee. Google it or search it amazon. Good luck with your build.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

